# Race around Rockingham



## Cuchilo (19 Jun 2018)

https://www.riderhq.com/events/76276/race-round-rockingham-0

Closed track TT for anyone interested .


----------



## Oldfentiger (19 Jun 2018)

Rockingham Raceway.
Mixed memories.
Met Nigel Mansell there.
Drove an open wheel race car round the banked oval. Limited to 120mph but was still awesome.
Chucked my Ducati 900SS down the road, exiting the hairpin behind the pits.

OT - I’m too long in the tooth and too slow for a TT.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jun 2018)

I think the promoter is making a family day of it . Not involved , just thought it may interest some on here .


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

Taking an idea out of Mallory Parks involvement in cycling

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...com/cycling/&usg=AOvVaw3deWwj4OGPZmRFz8Re-VUb


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jun 2018)

They used to do cycling events at Donnington as well but they stopped a couple of years ago due to insurance issues. Though I believe you can still go running there.

As an aside I've got a ride planned for Saturday that takes me by Rockingham


----------



## HLaB (15 Jul 2018)

I did the N&DCA Rockingham TT last night and although I'm in terrible shape I perversely enjoyed the experience.


----------

